# The Doors



## Guest (Oct 21, 2020)

I regard "The Doors" as a superlative group of great musicality and originality - light years ahead of much of the pack during those years. Yesterday I was listening to a little-known (to me) piece and I was really able to hear that originality. Not all of their songs were great, but a large number of them were.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Absolutely. Morrison stood on the insane side of the line between genius and insanity, but there was tons of genius there too. One of the all time great bands.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2020)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Absolutely. Morrison stood on the insane side of the line between genius and insanity, but there was tons of genius there too. One of the all time great bands.


I regard Jim Morrison as the Billie Holiday of rock music.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

well i am one who is tired of listening to the Doors. grew up w/ the Doors. only tune i like is Soft Parade. you know who really liked the Doors and Morrison? Burton Cummings of the guess who.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Christabel said:


> I regard Jim Morrison as the Billie Holiday of rock music.


The interesting thing was that they were in the day before the corporations completely took over art. Their non-hit music was really varied and trippy. They were very creative. A band like that would have to labor in obscurity on YouTube today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2020)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> The interesting thing was that they were in the day before the corporations completely took over art. Their non-hit music was really varied and trippy. They were very creative. A band like that would have to labor in obscurity on YouTube today.


I just found the music incredibly interesting and original and really don't listen much to the words. A friend has just emailed on this subject and said he thinks the Moody Blues were the better group, but I prefer the "Doors" - thinking their jazz influences (riffs etc.) and the influence of gospel music (use of the organ and some gospel tropes) raises their music above most of the others.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I love the Doors. Their records still sound fresh and hip to my ears. I don't listen to them often but I have all of the albums for when I get in the mood.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Doors are still one of my favourite groups. Despite Jim Morrison's increasing personal problems which by 1969 threatened to derail the group they came back really strongly with _Morrison Hotel_ and _L.A. Woman_ by adopting an earthier, less shimmering style while still managing to sound as vibrant as ever. This change may well have been necessitated in part by Morrison's deteriorating vocal abilities but it imbued the later material with a different kind of potency.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

_The End_ is clearly a Doors version of an Indian Raga, and just one of dozens of great Doors songs. One of the core bands at the beginning of the transition from Rock 'n' Roll to Rock.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

The first two LPs are required, and "Break On Through" is one of the great album openers. After that the albums get patchy but with enough good stuff to compensate. I can, however, do without their "blooz."



ldiat said:


> you know who really liked the Doors and Morrison? Burton Cummings of the guess who.


I saw them, and the then-longhaired Cummings did his Jimbo thing, hanging on the mic and semi-singing/reciting. I've always wondered if it was a put-on or hero worship (maybe both). I seem to recall that he also played flute.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

One of my favorite bands, second only to Zeppelin for me, and a little ahead of Floyd.



Jay said:


> The first two LPs are required, and "Break On Through" is one of the great album openers. After that the albums get patchy but with enough good stuff to compensate.


Your opinion of the albums is similar to Robby's, but for me their two best albums are the self titled and LA Woman. I like them all though, (the exception is I haven't listened to the album without Morrison) however I do love _An American Prayer._


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2020)

Absolute gold: I'm going to put this on my stereo right now. Loudly:


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I had myself a private Doors listening fest last year . . . all of the albums chronologically.

They were in their heyday during my impressionable years, but I lost interest once their albums started getting spotty. The first two were great, followed by a decline in the number of great tracks vs. filler tracks per album.

The last three "official" albums were just sad. Manzarek and Kreiger as lead vocalists on two couldn't capture the magic, and the spoken word posthumous thing with Morrison seemed more like a cash grab than art.

They should have disbanded with their legacy untarnished, and the last song on their last album being *Riders on the Storm*.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The Doors should not be approached in terms of "pop songs" or riffs, or muscicianship. Their unique chemistry was aimed at being and expression of being, i.e. "art", not just part of a pop genre. That they caused riots is a testament to this volatile vision, and the reason Morrison was doggedly pursued by the establishment and law enforcement. Marilyn Manson was shut-down for the same reasons


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

"Break on through to the other side"...if you dare!


----------

